# OBS Crop Control



## rse (Dec 22, 2021)

rse submitted a new resource:

OBS Crop Control - Remote Crop-Filter Control User Interface



> This is a small HTML5 Single-Page-Application (SPA), running inside a Browser or directly inside a Source Dock of OBS Studio, for interactively controlling the position and/or size of one or more related _Crop/Pad_ source filters in OBS Studio through a remote OBS WebSockets connection.
> The transition...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## rse (Jan 2, 2022)

The latest version has optional transparent background support and as a consequence of this little change, it now runs perfectly within OBS Source Dock's forthcoming version (which allows Browser Sources to be interacted with).


----------

